# Cardio After Gaining Weight!!



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm constantly hearing on this site I've gained 2 stone in 3 months 3 stone in a year etc etc and myself included have put on nearly 2 stone over a year.

I used to be quite an avid runner wasn't great but I could run 3-5 miles pretty quick. Since I've put on weight my cardio is terrible I struggle to even run a mile now without getting shin splints and completely knackered. I think a game of football or rugby now I would be dead after like 10 minutes!

Has anyone actually kept cardio endurance whilst putting on weight? Does anyone do cardio whilst bulking and just eat extra to compensate?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I think cardio is always fine as long as your not doing it for long periods at a time. Short fast stints for 10-15 mins a day is going to burn fat, anything more will start to eat into your muscle. I could be wrong though.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah - i jog almost daily and do alot of mountain biking. just need to eat more to make up for it lol.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

I guess some short sprints for 30mins a day my help, Just eat a few extra calories a day.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

I do 20mins cardio after every session regardless of whether bulking or cutting.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I do 3 days a week weights 1 day Boxing training 1 day thai boxing training


----------

